# Underweight



## chrism (1 Feb 2011)

I am 189cm @ 145lbs. I am in okay enough shape to do all the physical requirements, but just that. Think I'll have problems getting accepted?


----------



## dev_tech (1 Feb 2011)

If you can pass the entrance medical for your trade and pass the Expres, I doubt you'd not do fine.


----------



## Chilme (1 Feb 2011)

Just make sure you can pass the fitness test:

http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/p/fitness-and-physical-training-in.html


----------



## Nostix (2 Feb 2011)

On that note, as someone who used to be 6'4 - 150lbs, this is a rather personal issue for me:

Unless you have a serious medical issue, or are making a very specific personal choice to remain underweight, I'd encourage you to put on some healthy weight, and bump yourself up into the normal BMI range. The difference between 150 and 165 was a huge one for me. I had more energy, I had to rely on caffeine less to get through my day, and I got rid of some chronic pain that I had been dealing with. I didn't know that small change could make me feel so much better.

After four years at 165, I made a huge effort to get serious, and started a proper lifting and eating routine. In eight months, I brought myself up to a muscular 205. It changed everything about my life, physically and psychologically.

Again, if you have a medical issue, or are just plain happy at 145, disregard what I said. On the off chance that you are like I used to be, unhappy, but thinking that there was nothing you could do about it, I thought I'd let you know that it's something completely in your control, and that you can do something about it if you want to. The possibility for change exists, and there are plenty of resources to help you if you want it.


----------



## medicineman (2 Feb 2011)

Dude, you're only 20 - I was unable to gain weight until I was around 21 or so, and have been trying to keep it off ever since.  Don't worry about if (unless you're physically unable to do the PT tests).

When I first joined, my medical said this - "Underweight, will gain."  I was 6'0" and 135 at the time (17 years old).  We get more concerned about overweight folks than young, underweight ones we know will likely fill out.  People with eating disorders are another issue of course...

MM


----------



## Hambo (4 Feb 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Dude, you're only 20 - *I was unable to gain weight until I was around 21 or so*, and have been trying to keep it off ever since.  Don't worry about if (unless you're physically unable to do the PT tests).
> 
> When I first joined, my medical said this - "Underweight, will gain."  I was 6'0" and 135 at the time (17 years old).  We get more concerned about overweight folks than young, underweight ones we know will likely fill out.  People with eating disorders are another issue of course...
> 
> MM



Anyone can gain weight if they eat enough.

If you're not gaining weight, the only solution is to eat more.

6'0", 135 lbs is a little scary, though.

TS, there was a recent thread on weight gain. You should have a look.


----------



## Fatalize (4 Feb 2011)

Try to get comfortable with stuffing yourself quickly so you can keep up with the meal timings in BMQ and everything will be fine. 

It's nice being lighter in BMQ so you can run your tush off!


----------



## medicineman (4 Feb 2011)

Hambo said:
			
		

> 6'0", 135 lbs is a little scary, though.



Not unsual in a teenage male...rather see that than the same height and 225/250 of blubber.  I was pretty fit.

MM


----------



## JesseWZ (4 Feb 2011)

I hovered around the 125 mark for a long time (granted I am only 5' 8 ) but when I turned 21... weight gain. My shoulders filled out (yay!) and I got more muscular, but now if I don't watch what I eat and how much I snack, I gain fat around the middle. 

Give it time. It will happen eventually.


----------



## chrism (9 Feb 2011)

Nostix said:
			
		

> On that note, as someone who used to be 6'4 - 150lbs, this is a rather personal issue for me:
> 
> Unless you have a serious medical issue, or are making a very specific personal choice to remain underweight, I'd encourage you to put on some healthy weight, and bump yourself up into the normal BMI range. The difference between 150 and 165 was a huge one for me. I had more energy, I had to rely on caffeine less to get through my day, and I got rid of some chronic pain that I had been dealing with. I didn't know that small change could make me feel so much better.
> 
> ...



This gives me so much hope. It's my situation to a T. 6'2" @ 145 lbs. (gained 5 lbs. over 4 years), can't gain a pound even though I eat truckloads, and have chronic back pain. I actually have scoliosis at about 12º, but it's not debilitating or anything. How, may I ask, did you finally get the weight on?


----------



## Chilme (9 Feb 2011)

Chrism,

With scoliosis you will have to be extra diligent and perhaps seek proper guidance when conducting resistance training.  You are at a higher risk than the average person.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Feb 2011)

chrism said:
			
		

> and have *chronic back pain*. I actually have scoliosis at about 12º



That's _possibly_ an enrollment stopper there.


----------



## Jamie2319 (29 Nov 2014)

Could anyone post a link to the the weight gain topic? I'm 5'9 and 132lbs my goal is to reach around 160


----------



## mariomike (29 Nov 2014)

Jamie2319 said:
			
		

> Could anyone post a link to the the weight gain topic?



 Putting on weight  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/98486.0.html

anyone else have to gain weight?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/63383.0

Such a thing as a "good" weight gainer??  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/110316.0

 Help with Healthy Weight Gain please. 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/108272.0/nowap.html


----------



## Pusser (30 Nov 2014)

Whether you're overweight or underweight, the solution is pretty much the same:  a properly balanced diet plus exercise.  I would suggest professional advice on the areas you need to concentrate on.  Be very wary of "internet" advice and fad diets.


----------



## drbones (30 Nov 2014)

I'm 5'9" and 135lbs and I've been accepted. I gave up a long time ago of trying to put on weight and instead focus on getting faster and stronger. People always think I'm heavier then I am and my weight has not been an issue  ;D


----------



## Flatliner (30 Nov 2014)

I'm just barely under 6' and for the longest time I hovered around 150-155lbs. This year I put on some good weight finally and I'm up to 170-175. My guess is that some of the people in this thread that seem underweight might just still have some maturing to do.


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Nov 2014)

Being underweight will not be much of a problem as you age.  >


----------



## Flavus101 (30 Nov 2014)

The hard thing is putting on good weight.  ;D


----------



## drbones (1 Dec 2014)

As the saying goes quality not quantity


----------

